# way to get LESS-Ads thinkdigit forum :)



## balakrish (May 24, 2012)

I dont know how many of you already know this.
But today only i noticed that. Already i know "fair" amount of details about vBulletin. But today that helped me. 
If you want to get LESS-ads on thinkdigit forums, then do this:

1.Normal thinkdigit page with ads.

*s7.postimage.org/e1mvkfkij/image.png

2.Scroll to the bottom of the page.

*s7.postimage.org/quazkcw4b/image.png

3.And change TDF v6a into TDF v6b

*s7.postimage.org/rb0skj997/image.png

4.Then browse thinkdigit forum with VERY less ads. 

*s7.postimage.org/k92uyc5nf/image.png

I didnt found anything great. But it will be helpful for the people who already dont know. No magic here, we're just changing the stylesheets provided by thinkdigit 
This is my first tutorial on thinkdigit so please be soft in criticisms.


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2012)

Step 1 : Install AdblockPlus (For FF/Chrome).
Step 2 : Restart browser.
Step 3 : Add subscription.

All ads gone, from TDF or otherwise.


----------



## balakrish (May 24, 2012)

Of course you're correct.. 
but this is just a tute about disabling ads without any installation.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2012)

To make this *permanent* for your User account i.e. applicable for wherever you log-in from:

Click on User CP ---> Edit Options ----> Scroll down. Choose TDF v6b as Forum Skin and save.


----------



## balakrish (May 24, 2012)

ico said:


> To make this *permanent* for your User account i.e. applicable for wherever you log-in from:
> 
> Click on User CP ---> Edit Options ----> Scroll down. Choose TDF v6b as Forum Skin and save.



yes.. my method only works when the cookies are alive 
This method is better than mine,since it reduces your job.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Step 1 : Install AdblockPlus (For FF/Chrome).
> Step 2 : Restart browser.
> Step 3 : Add subscription.
> 
> All ads gone, from TDF or otherwise.



Bro! but we've to give back something to thinkdigit. 
They want some money to run this site. 
Only ONE ad never annoys you.


----------



## digit.sh (May 26, 2012)

I just download the "hosts" file from here and replace my "/etc/hosts" file with it. It blocks thousands of ad servers.


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2012)

lock and delete thread.

this forum is there free of cost.

will it kill you to have a couple of ads???
i agree that the floating ads should be banned, but seriously, the side ads are nothing.


----------



## Minion (May 26, 2012)

Most easiest way to block ads is to install ad fender blocks all ads regardless of browser.


----------



## balakrish (May 27, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> I just download the "hosts" file from here and replace my "/etc/hosts" file with it. It blocks thousands of ad servers.



your idea also rocks.. helps adblocking without adblockers


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

I use Adblock Plus to block ads.. Blocking off all the ads from a site is not just as they needs funds to operate..


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2012)

They can always get revenue from visitors, there are always guests visiting from time to time. Also, those who want to support can create an exception in ABP. Though the changing skin idea seems more easier this way.


----------



## kisame (May 31, 2012)

Installing NoScript also helps.It just wipes the ads which depend on javascript,etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

the v6b theme is more than enough to get rid off adverts. No need for add-ons


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2012)

Ico, come to gtalk.


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks guys... 

I never thought of disabling ads but today, it got worse.... Suddenly my TDF main screen gone slimmer with huge space occupied by ads on both the right and left side of the screen.


----------



## roady (Jul 17, 2013)

ThinkDigit has another way of making really good money - affiliate marketing. I did see some tyroo or maybe OMGPM links everywhere a few months back. Guess they removed it sooner than expected. 

Win-win for both the parties - the user and TDF.


----------

